# base layers



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What brands are good in this weather now? (near ocean)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

steel515 said:


> What brands are good in this weather now? (near ocean)


whatever's on sale.  Looks like Performance might have a deal going today. 

Find Base Layers for Cycling Clothing: The Best Men's Cycling Clothing From Performance Bike

they're pretty much all the same unless you need a Windstopper or a super-meshy one for summer.


----------



## towfur (May 3, 2010)

currently i like the Craft COOL Mesh Superlight Sleeveless Base Layer.I think performance has them for $49, Hunt around the web for cheaper prices.


----------



## doctorvera (Dec 26, 2011)

steel515 said:


> What brands are good in this weather now? (near ocean)


Adidas.. i tried different brands and all have differents issues.. Nike always is uncomfortable at the neck for me and Under Armor never fit me well (and turn yellow or dirty after a few washes) and could going for ever complaining about brands for cycling because are expensive.. instead of that Adidas always fit well the neck sit well below and you can easy forget it under your jersey.. no bad price (always look for those in the out let) . I use the same what are selling for soccer players and suit fine.. go for the long sleeve.. in summer help you a lot to cool you up and in winter keep me fairly warm (well is california)


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I picked up some cheap pearl Izumi on Sierra trading post (sleeves, gloves, beanies).


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Craft. I have accumulated 2 sleeveless,2 short sleeved, 2 long sleeved, and one long sleeved with a windtex front over the last 10 years. They last forever and I use them for skiing (cross country in temps as low as -40 windchill) all the way up to hot weather cycling.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

This winter has been SO much milder than last winter. My normal base layer this winter has been a Craft Coolmax SS shirt under my jersey. I've done a surprising number of rides with no base layer too.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Dunbar said:


> This winter has been SO much milder than last winter. My normal base layer this winter has been a Craft Coolmax SS shirt under my jersey. I've done a surprising number of rides with no base layer too.


mild!?!? ugh... you are making me jealous. This was the worst winter in my 34 years. I'm ready to move back to the coast. LOL


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

doctorvera said:


> Adidas.. i tried different brands and all have differents issues.. Nike always is uncomfortable at the neck for me and Under Armor never fit me well (and turn yellow or dirty after a few washes) and could going for ever complaining about brands for cycling because are expensive.. instead of that Adidas always fit well the neck sit well below and you can easy forget it under your jersey.. no bad price (always look for those in the out let) . I use the same what are selling for soccer players and suit fine.. go for the long sleeve.. in summer help you a lot to cool you up and in winter keep me fairly warm (well is california)


This is all I wear. Adidas soccer Techfit long sleeves. Usually get them for around 25 dollars. I've had a few people ask if it was Castelli.


----------

